# Happy or Sad?



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

With all the ups and downs we have been going through this year. Can you say that your heart and mind blend in one feeling? Is it happy or sad?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Animediniol said:


> With all the ups and downs we have been going through this year. Can you say that your heart and mind blend in one feeling? Is it happy or sad?


Say what?


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> Say what?


...and that, says it all.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> Say what?


If you're experiencing depression or anxiety nowadays maybe try to relax and read some books instead of watching TV movies. I have this article that I found a while ago https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/managing-stress-anxiety.html I hope this will help you


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll have whatever he's smoking


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I'll have whatever he's smoking


See, ya should of moved to Colorado...:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One if the weirder threads we’ve had in a while... -O,-


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oli? Is that you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> See, ya should of moved to Colorado...:mrgreen:


Been legal in Alaska even longer!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Only thing I smoke is meat.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

And jalapeño poppers, **** those things are good smoked


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.

This is my favorite thread.
.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Ray said:


> And jalapeño poppers, **** those things are good smoked


Smoked up some of those yesterday! Awesome Christmas Day treat.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Legends say that hummingbirds float free of time, carrying our hopes for love, joy and celebration. The hummingbird's delicate grace reminds us that life is rich, beauty is everywhere, every personal connection has meaning and that laughter is life's sweetest creation.
> 
> This is my favorite thread.
> .


Few things are as divinely comparable to the laughter and delight of a little child stepping on an elk calf's neck to finish the job. 
The artistry of death is truly life's sweetest creation


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

BigT said:


> Smoked up some of those yesterday! Awesome Christmas Day treat.


I did a big batch Christmas Eve. They were great. Had some leftover ones for lunch today. 
Smoked a prime rib for Christmas dinner and turned out very good as well.

Except for the jalapeño talk.....this thread is getting deep. :shock:

Oh ya, and I haven't smoked that "stuff" since college......


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Few things are as divinely comparable to the laughter and delight of a little child stepping on an elk calf's neck to finish the job.
> The artistry of death is truly life's sweetest creation


 Say what!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Say what!


What.

Now what?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm pretty Midsommar was filmed at Johnnycake's property. 😳


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Few things are as divinely comparable to the laughter and delight of a little child stepping on an elk calf's neck to finish the job.
> The artistry of death is truly life's sweetest creation


In the many years of this old crusty cowboys life not many things scare me but I may never turn my back fully on johnnycake.:shock:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Ray said:


> Only thing I smoke is meat.


Smoked meat is also a great thing especially these holidays :smile:


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Animediniol said:


> Smoked meat is also a great thing especially these holidays :smile:


It is! But nothing's greater than celebrating the Holidays with your loved ones. :smile:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

alaska said:


> It is! But nothing's greater than celebrating the Holidays with your loved ones. :smile:


You're actually right! Happy New Year to you, how are you celebrating your new year right now?


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

New Year's Eve countdown and get things started with a hearty dinner with family, and offer up some delicious appetizers and other special treats throughout the night and also have a virtual toast with my friends.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And thus we see two chatbots interacting in the wild. 

Marvelous.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd rather be a bird than a fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Animediniol said:


> With all the ups and downs we have been going through this year. Can you say that your heart and mind blend in one feeling? Is it happy or sad?


Uh...my heart's good, but my mind is &^$#ed up.

I'm 69 and dating so I'm 50-50 happy-sad.
.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

STAY 69 Goob, 70 SUCKS!!~


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

I never smoked meat until I was nine :mrgreen:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

NHS said:


> I'd rather be a bird than a fish.


and yet they are both good to eat, lol


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

funniest thread I have seen on here in years. Goob: good luck with the dating.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> funniest thread I have seen on here in years. Goob: good luck with the dating.


Thanks buddy, I need it.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

Of course, the past year has terribly crippled our nervous system. I've never had so many problems. A couple of months ago, I looked terrible. My bones were bulging, the bruises under my eyes, and the livid color of my skin. I decided that this year I will take care of myself and wouldn't think about the virus. I began to train, eat the right food, to do all the work on time, and most importantly, I began to get enough sleep. From how we sleep depends on the hormone of happiness and the work of our entire body. For a better night's sleep, I decided to buy a weighted duvet.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Charoung said:


> Of course, the past year has terribly crippled our nervous system. I've never had so many problems.


What type of problems are we talking? Chronic diarrhea? E.D.? Herpes?


----------



## harry.james1962 (Aug 14, 2021)

Charoung said:


> Of course, the past year has terribly crippled our nervous system. I've never had so many problems. A couple of months ago, I looked terrible. My bones were bulging, the bruises under my eyes, and the livid color of my skin. I decided that this year I will take care of myself and wouldn't think about the virus. I began to train, eat the right food, to do all the work on time, and most importantly, I began to get enough sleep. From how we sleep depends on the hormone of happiness and the work of our entire body. For a better night's sleep, I decided to buy a weighted duvet. along with burrito blanket I use it when I want to role my self in completely btw it has designs like pizza blankets and much more it seems crazy that a person like me is buying such kind of stuff but trust me its actually comfortable.


The points you have highlighted are really awesome by the way I wish I could have red this before going into depression but from last few months i have been following the same routine. From waking up early in the morning, having healthy break fast, taking good diet staying away from junk food and most importantly your deep sleep that solves most of your life matters and you can easily focus on one thing rather than getting depressed.


----------

